# Do goats need to be brushed???



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

My goat looks like he needs a major brushing. He is a dwarf Nigerian. He has tuffs of what looks like an undercoat coming out all over his back. I try to brush and it doesn't come out. Is there a certain brush I need to use?onder:


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I brush my goats every time I do feet or vaccine or dose copper etc. I use a shedding blade after winter til late spring, then a stiff brush. They seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

This is the brush I use:

https://www.amazon.com/Andis-2-Inch...=UTF8&qid=1495396602&sr=1-5&keywords=Dog+comb

It works really well.

Looks likes he needs some copper and selenium as well. What do you give for minerals?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I use a horse shedding blade I agree the he needs copper and selenium and give free choice goat minerals you can get them at tractor supply or any farm supply stores


----------



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> This is the brush I use:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Andis-2-Inch...=UTF8&qid=1495396602&sr=1-5&keywords=Dog+comb
> 
> ...


I have only had him about 3 months. I am a new goat owner. I wasn't sure what minerals he needed. I was feeding Alfalfa hay and goat pellets. What kind of minerals should I get?


----------



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks! I will get him the brushes you all suggested!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Try need a good free choice loose mineral. I use manna pro from tractor supply. It would be a good idea to start him on copper bolus and selenium/e gel as well.


----------

